# Remove static electricity from plastic/glass panels



## DeNeDe (Feb 12, 2015)

This maybe will sound strange and funny, but I would like to know what is the best method to eliminate static electricity from plastic/glass side panels and also what are the best materials to clean them.  So far i managed to put a lot of scratches on it just from cleaning it up. They are so damn sensitive.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2015)

NO, the material must be made from anti static plastic as such!!

Cleaning? Using scotch tape? There are special tapes for such task... google anti-dust tape...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anti static plastic or tape on a metal plate with wire onto the panel then go to a ground.


----------

